# Displaying Odometer?



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if the odometer can be displayed 'full time' on the dashboard display. It sounds stupid but I miss it being there!!

I've looked in the manual and it mentioned it could be done, but it doesn't say how to and I've tried everything I can think of...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Errr, you've got me wondering what mine shows now!

I think if you keep the middle section in "car mode" it displays it. You have tech pack so guessing you have the sat nav showing...?


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

I usually have the nav displaying but not always.

It shows the time and temperature on the bottom line, but the odometer and mileometer (line above) only show when the engine is turned off. I'd like to display both lines whilst driving - I guess I'm a traditionalist!!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm does it make a difference on whether you display small dials or big dials? Will check out later unless someone comes up with an answer in the meantime!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

It shows for me in sport mode when I have the left display as lane assist. Any other display and it isn't there. I cannot figure out how to have it permanently either. I'd like it to be there.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Aahhh... but you have TTS AdamA8, is that right? The OP has regular TT so different display options.


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

It doesn't seem to make any difference if the dials are big or small...

And, yes, I've got a TT not TTS..

It's been bugging me for the 5 weeks I've had the car. A very minor 'first-world' issue I grant you!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going out in the car later so will check.

We'll get to the bottom of this by the end of the day! :lol:


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent- thanks for your help!

I'm off out for a few ales so will be going nowhere near the car until tomorrow or Monday depending on how well the evening goes!!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok, figured it out!

I think you have to keep it in the "on board computer" screen (red screen) to have the 2 lines and odometer showing. As soon as you change to radio, phone etc. it removes that line!


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

Spot on Mr R - I've just tried this and it works. Thanks for working it out!

It looks like it's only viewable on this screen for some reason unless anyone knows any different?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

You can set up the Odometer as a permanent 'Additional Display' that persists on the other screens. I can't walk through the menu steps now because the car is in another country but it's in the settings somewhere.

Also, don't forget you've got your '0.0' button under the screen behind the wheel that brings up the Odometer temporarily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> You can set up the Odometer as a permanent 'Additional Display' that persists on the other screens. I can't walk through the menu steps now because the car is in another country but it's in the settings somewhere.
> 
> Also, don't forget you've got your '0.0' button under the screen behind the wheel that brings up the Odometer temporarily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh ok if that's the case then if you are on the "onboard computer" screen, like my first pic above, then I think you just press the right side button to bring up the "additional display" menu. You can set it from there...? Mine shows the date.


----------

